# Arcam FMJ AVR400 7.1 Receiver: Official Thread



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Arcam’s world-class reputation for audio and video electronics has been built over more than thirty
years. Its approach to design and development has given rise to countless awards and industry
accolades but, most importantly, joy to thousands of delighted owners.

Using technology developed from the acclaimed AVR600 receiver and AV888 processor the AVR400
has been developed as a more affordable way to access Arcam’s legendary sound quality. It is
designed to be the perfect home cinema receiver for a wide range of enthusiastic customers and
custom designed home theatres.

The AVR400 has a rich feature list including compatibility with all the latest audio decoding formats
such as Dolby TrueHD and DTS Master Audio. In addition it offers wide compatibility with music files
stored on USB or network audio devices. The included DAB/FM/AM tuner allows access to a host of
terrestrial radio stations while its in-built Internet radio receiver extends this reach to thousands of
web based radio stations from around the world.

The AVR400’s video performance is exemplary regardless of source. Full upscaling and cross
conversion is carried out by a high performance Torino video processor that supports all resolutions
up to and including 1080p/60 plus support for 24fps and 3DTV pass-through. The resulting picture
quality is outstanding offering breath-taking clarity and supremely realistic colour rendition.


To support the latest source and display technologies the AVR400 includes HDMI v1.4a including
ARC (Audio Return Channel) and CEC (Consumer Electronic Control). This makes the AVR400 a
perfect match for the latest video displays having on-board digital TV or Internet TV tuners.

While the AVR400 is a perfect choice for a home cinema in the living room, it also offers a host of
features making it ideal for bespoke home theatre rooms. RS232, IR and 12V control interfaces allow
the unit to be integrated simply and reliably into even complex installations. Its extremely low 0.5W standby power even means a very low environmental impact while retaining the convenience of remote switch on.

The AVR400 is designed in the UK and will be available in either silver or black.

















• High Performance 7.1 channel AV Receiver
• HDMI 1.4a compliant with ARC and CEC support
• 3D compatible video path
• High Performance video conversion / scaling
• 7x 90W power amplifiers
• Toroid based power supply
• Audio streaming from network or USB music files
• Professional grade jitter reduction
• Automated setup
• Audiophile performance with music and movies


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

*Re: Arcam FMJ AVR400 7.1 Receiver*

Looks like another great product from Arcam and will come in at a much more affordable price with pre outs as well, which will please a lot of people looking at getting into the fantastic Arcam sound :T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)




----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Super clean front, but I think I would still want a volume knob. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That does look like an awesome AVR. Interesting it offers Preamp Outs whereas the AVR500 did not. Really nice to see Arcam extend their range and now have an HDMI 1.4 AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I do like the clean front end of the unit, reminds me of the new Marantz allthough they still have the knobs on the front end. Thanks John.:T


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> That does look like an awesome AVR. Interesting it offers Preamp Outs whereas the AVR500 did not. Really nice to see Arcam extend their range and now have an HDMI 1.4 AVR.
> Cheers,
> JJ


I think Arcam have made a good move on this AVR as it seems to tick all the right boxes and is coming in at a great price IIRC somewhere near £1700 or around about that figure :T


----------

